# SFI - Spookfish Limited



## springhill (11 January 2012)

Whinnen Resources (WWW) is now known as Whitestar Resources (WSR).

Link to Whinnen thread here.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6549&highlight=www


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*Re: WSR - Whitestar Resources*

WSR has not been good to me, to be honest. If I am honest with myself, it is my own fault. 
First purchased as Whinnen @ 11c (averaging 9c), subsequently it moved to highs of 17c, but ever ambitious, I did not sell.
Now sitting at 2.9c, I still hold. Once again, my own fault.
Highlights the rewards and perils of playing with low liquidity stocks.
Lesson learned from this, a profit is a profit. Learn to exit (even partially) profitably.
Nonetheless, I still believe in their projects.
I am expecting a Change in Substantial Holder notice some time in the future, as the constant drip feed off shares leads me to believe a big holder is selling.

MC - $7.2m
SP - 2.9c
Shares - 250m
Options - 61m (quoted)
Cash - $6m

*Highlights from the June quarter*.
• Large copper and gold soil anomalies with coincident magnetic highs identified along 16km of granodioriteandesitic volcanic contact at the Henry Project• Grades of up to 3.8% Cu and 2.2g/t Au returned from outcrop rock chip sampling at Henry
• Large 3.5km copper-in-regolith anomaly peaking at 2,475ppm Cu identified on the Amigo Project
• Phase Two exploration commenced at the Nany Project
• Copper and gold anomalies identified in several structural corridors at the Condor Project

*Planned September 2012 Quarter Activities*
Exploration efforts by the Company during the September Quarter will be focused on better defining drill targets at the Henry, Amigo and Nany Projects. Lengthy delays in receiving results from the initial surface sampling have forced the Company to delay the planned drilling at these projects.
The Company has purchased a portable XRF analyser to enable it to undertake real-time analysis of in-fill soil samples, thereby reducing its dependence on laboratories in Chile, which are currently running at or beyond capacity.
The Company will also continue its ongoing discussions with third party land holders, in an effort to secure an advanced brownfield project opportunities to add to the Company’s project portfolio.

WSR seem to be suffering from lack of news flow, with labs in Chile struggling to keep up with demand.
They certainly have enough cash for substantial exploration, so a cap raise is a while off.


----------



## springhill (22 August 2012)

*Re: WSR - Whitestar Resources*

WSR heading in the right direction, finally.


----------



## piggybank (28 November 2014)

*Re: WSR - Whitestar Resources*

One (of a few) resources stock that has bucked the downward trend is Whitestar, which closed today up 15%.

This is the latest announcement made a couple of days ago.

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=WSR&E=ASX&N=701333


----------



## System (5 February 2015)

On February 5th, 2015, Whitestar Resources Limited (WSR) changed its name and ASX code to Spookfish Limited (SFI).


----------



## pixel (30 January 2017)

Flying high on increasing volume - no fear of DROne-killers 
Pity I missed the take-off.


----------



## pixel (3 March 2017)

I consider this now a Flag pattern, trading between 8.5 and 10c.
I may have missed the early take-off, but bought the pullback and consider a break for double digits increasingly probable.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## pixel (8 March 2017)

Today could be THE day, unless profiteers find it too hard to resist temptation.


----------



## pixel (10 July 2017)

multiple orders: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01872992
Could lead to the next breakout.





I'm holding, and intend to add on the break.


----------



## beatle (13 July 2017)

pixel said:


> multiple orders: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01872992
> Could lead to the next breakout.
> 
> View attachment 71784
> ...




Hi Pixel, Seems you have been all alone in this forum, but happy to join you.

I liked the recent announcement re Eagleview placing its order for multiple SFI cameras, to be delivered in Q4 2017. I'm a bit surprised that the market is so short sighted not to push the price way beyond 10.5 cents, and then subsequently force the price down to 9.6 cents as of today, but it seems that has been the usual path with all of the significant SFI announcements over the past 12 months. I assume this is because the company has been too over-confident with its delivery of certain targets, in particular the CASA/FAA certification process. But with the knowledge that CASA certification is now behind it this should provide some increased level of confidence that finally the company is set to announce first revenue, from its Australian rollout. Of course that revenue will be small, and hopefully build up appreciably in future quarters.
The USA rollout obviously is constrained by the level of delivery of camera systems and is probably unlikely to be substantial until 1st or 2nd quarter of 2018.

Those circumstances are assumedly why the traders continue to push the price down after any temporary up-movement. But at some time soon the market is likely to grab hold of this stock, and knowing that significant revenues are not too far out, I can see the price move upwards appreciably. At that point in my view shorter term traders in the stock will miss the big upward re-rating in SFI. How may gyrations there are before that upswing is anyone's guess, but I am certainly are not chancing on missing out of the whole upswing.


----------



## pixel (13 July 2017)

beatle said:


> Hi Pixel, Seems you have been all alone in this forum, but happy to join you.
> 
> I liked the recent announcement re Eagleview placing its order for multiple SFI cameras, to be delivered in Q4 2017. I'm a bit surprised that the market is so short sighted not to push the price way beyond 10.5 cents, and then subsequently force the price down to 9.6 cents as of today, but it seems that has been the usual path with all of the significant SFI announcements over the past 12 months. I assume this is because the company has been too over-confident with its delivery of certain targets, in particular the CASA/FAA certification process. But with the knowledge that CASA certification is now behind it this should provide some increased level of confidence that finally the company is set to announce first revenue, from its Australian rollout. Of course that revenue will be small, and hopefully build up appreciably in future quarters.
> The USA rollout obviously is constrained by the level of delivery of camera systems and is probably unlikely to be substantial until 1st or 2nd quarter of 2018.
> ...



Good luck, beatle;
At a time when the broad market rallies over 1%, traders' minds are more likely to focus on the big stocks with high liquidity, leaving the "small fries" on the side. Just look at the pitiful trading volumes of stocks like SFI, OSL, PIQ, TOE...
I have learned not to trade against that trend; therefore I exited my SFI trade as soon as I realised that the resistance wasn't going to be broken this move either. That's the way it is with stocks trading in the 9-11c range: Be quick or you lose a significant percentage of your capital.


----------



## beatle (14 July 2017)

pixel said:


> Good luck, beatle;
> At a time when the broad market rallies over 1%, traders' minds are more likely to focus on the big stocks with high liquidity, leaving the "small fries" on the side. Just look at the pitiful trading volumes of stocks like SFI, OSL, PIQ, TOE...
> I have learned not to trade against that trend; therefore I exited my SFI trade as soon as I realised that the resistance wasn't going to be broken this move either. That's the way it is with stocks trading in the 9-11c range: Be quick or you lose a significant percentage of your capital.
> 
> View attachment 71830



Many thanks Pixel,
I'm not into trading, just taking a longer term view as the company transitions from developer to commercial provider of the imagery. I agree that trading is a different game, and you need to follow the trends rather than sit on a longer position as I do. Best of luck with your trading.


----------



## Miner (26 July 2018)

terribly confused if this is a thread for SFI or any others.
But assuming it is for SFI, I am glad to see at last SFI has been offered to take over by Eagle View. Hopping 55% premium to existing prices.
I (bragging) guessed the takeover when tipped SFI three months ago and religiously tipping it.
Fortunately for some this month's tipping has gone through the roof. So no way SFI could reach the third spot . I am not complaining as my CVN holding has gone 300% up.
Returning to SFI - interesting question how this price jack will be considered by Joe on the tipping ? 55% premium as paid by Eagleview or as market see the prices.
Keeping my fingers crossed should NEA puts a counter offer to Eagle View. (getting greedy one can say).
Good luck holders of SFI folks


----------



## TLS (26 July 2018)

Miner said:


> terribly confused if this is a thread for SFI or any others.
> But assuming it is for SFI, I am glad to see at last SFI has been offered to take over by Eagle View. Hopping 55% premium to existing prices.
> I (bragging) guessed the takeover when tipped SFI three months ago and religiously tipping it.
> Fortunately for some this month's tipping has gone through the roof. So no way SFI could reach the third spot . I am not complaining as my CVN holding has gone 300% up.
> ...




Will be interesting to see how this one pans out - grabbed it last year, paid too much for it in hindsight and have been disappointed ever since with the continual issue of new shares onto the market. Still like the story but not so the management and would be more than happy to exit without a loss and move on to other opportunities.


----------



## Miner (26 July 2018)

TLS said:


> Will be interesting to see how this one pans out - grabbed it last year, paid too much for it in hindsight and have been disappointed ever since with the continual issue of new shares onto the market. Still like the story but not so the management and would be more than happy to exit without a loss and move on to other opportunities.



Well said TLS and I fully understand . I am almost on the same boat with loss of 35% until now. If the offer goes well (there are few steps to go until Sept) then like you, I would be on black.  Ironically the product is really good but somehow SFI did not have the enough teeth to bite unlike NEA. It is more like MYOB vs XRO. saga - similar products but one is stronger than the other to sell. 
All the best mate


----------



## System (13 December 2018)

On December 11th, 2018, Spookfish Limited (SFI) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SFI and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SFI by Eagle View Technologies, Inc.


----------

